# The Wave 2008 Version



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Watched this film the other night with the wife. Wont give anything away about it but would highly recommend it. If thought provoking stimulating dramatic film is your thing. Then this is one for you.


----------



## stevej (Aug 12, 2009)

Is this the movie of the high school kids, where their teacher starts a very special project, which turns out to have severe effects? If so, I can only agree, would also recommend this movie. The movie title caught my eye since I read the book on it aswell.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't seen the film, but I remember reading the book as a pupil. It was simultaneously captivating and frightening to see how quickly things got out of control.


----------

